# lansing area meet n greet



## Kramer (Mar 9, 2002)

I'll probably be there... for the first time.


----------



## Craig M (May 17, 2000)

The wife is going let me go!!! (I will be there around 6, so save a chair for me).

Kramer & JRock, Welcome aboard! I hope you guy's make it, because everyone is welcome. You'll find for that for the most part that everyone takes showers, brushes their teeth and hair and are somewhat normal people with a passion for hunting, fishing and the outdoors in general. (Am I pushing it too far guys???)


----------



## flannelfish (May 14, 2000)

Na, you aren't pushing it. I shower once a month, brush my teeth once a week and I ain't got that much hair to brush. If work lets me, I'll change my plans and be there 6:00 or 6:30. Fish, hunt and hang out in bars what a life.


----------



## JRock (Nov 28, 2001)

I think the wife has plans for me this week. I will try and make the next one. Would love to get together and talk fishing with all of you.

JROCK


----------



## Kramer (Mar 9, 2002)

Looks like I can't make it now... Next week.


----------



## treehunter2 (Feb 7, 2001)

yes and no ,, i'll show up about 8o ,, if any body is still there  got to work the nite shift ,tonite  see you, nap time


----------



## quest32a (Sep 25, 2001)

where was everybody???????????? dave and i were there, but no one else showed up. dave suggested that one of these weekends we should have a cookout on a sunday afternoon at a local park or in rays backyard what do yall think?


----------



## flannelfish (May 14, 2000)

Quest, when I was leaving Sammy's our arm wrestling waitress asked me if you are single. I reply yes,an outstanding student at MSU,loves the outdoors and is on his own. She then says there is a cutie wanting to meet you. Her name is Denise! I think next week meeting NEEDS to be at Sammys on Jolly with Quest as guest of honor. Denise is a cutie and you don't need any special lines. Dave


----------



## quest32a (Sep 25, 2001)

sounds good, we just won't let craig come along. i might end up getting slapped if i take his advice


----------



## Craig M (May 17, 2000)

Hey, hey, hey... Be nice. Sorry I missed it last night. As soon as I got home, the wife told me about a camper she saw for sale. Anyway, we went to look at it and it appears that we are going making the purchase. Let the hunting and fishing trips begin!!!


----------



## pmwiggler (Feb 23, 2002)

Flannelfish.. you aren't leading quest astray are you? I hope so. Sorry I haven't been making meets but I am at the cottage. River high and stained. More rain this morning. Talked to a quide that does well usually but zero so far for the day. I hope to get in river today, hopefully better next week.


----------



## treehunter2 (Feb 7, 2001)

i was there at 8;00 didn't find anybody till next time


----------



## quest32a (Sep 25, 2001)

dave and i must have missed you then, we left around 730 or so, i hadn't seen you preivous post until i came home last night. 
john


----------



## quest32a (Sep 25, 2001)

any intrest this week??? it is so nice i may go fishing but if other people are intrested i will go. if no one posts by wed night ill try and make some kind of decision.


----------



## Craig M (May 17, 2000)

Johnny & Split, I'll be there if the interest is there.


----------



## quest32a (Sep 25, 2001)

sounds good, i guess i have to meet some waitress so im thinking sammys at about 530??????? unless some fish come a calling


----------



## Craig M (May 17, 2000)

Flannelfish,

I found out who's in love with little Johnny.... Ask him about Heather. 


Sorry Johnny, had to spill the beans! 

By the way, where was everyone tonight?


----------



## quest32a (Sep 25, 2001)

its alright craig, everyone else was probably out fishing. 
go figure


----------



## Craig M (May 17, 2000)

Moe than likely. More "pop" for us and a Heather for you....


----------



## quest32a (Sep 25, 2001)

........................................


----------

